# Help cyl 1 & cyl 4 misfire



## Xiderdid (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi guys. I have mk7 with 1.4 tsi 122bhp
When I did error scan It said that i have misfire at cyl 1 and cyl 4. I can feel the misfire just for a few seconds when the engine is starting. The plugs replaced before 30k km. Because cyl 1 & 4 suppose to spark together, I believe it's a fault sensor maybe? Also I didn't do timing belt yet, is that maybe the problem?
Will appreciate your opinion


----------

